# ID Needed



## Fish Head (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone help me identify this sponge like stuff which grows on my rocks?

Unlike a sponge, it is very difficult to kill and it eventually overtakes and kills corals. I have been battleing this grunge for years. I have tried everything from drying the rocks out to using a scalpo and tooth brush soaked in vinigar. In the end I had to garbage the rocks or boil them on the BBQ for 30 minutes. It has different forms. Ususlly black in colour, but also white and yellow. Feels like skin and adhears to the rock like flesh. Grows in dark or lighted areas. Has a bad odour. I thought I had removed all infected rocks last summer, but just found another rock with some on it.


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

It's sponge for sure. I can tell that right away from the holes where it feeds. As for the fact it will actually overtake a coral... well that is a new one. I really don't know what to tell you in a case like this but if your tank is big enough to house one you have the perfect situation to keep a Moorish Idol since they feed on sponge.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

Fish Head said:


> Can anyone help me identify this sponge like stuff which grows on my rocks?
> 
> Unlike a sponge, it is very difficult to kill and it eventually overtakes and kills corals. I have been battleing this grunge for years. I have tried everything from drying the rocks out to using a scalpo and tooth brush soaked in vinigar. In the end I had to garbage the rocks or boil them on the BBQ for 30 minutes. It has different forms. Ususlly black in colour, but also white and yellow. Feels like skin and adhears to the rock like flesh. Grows in dark or lighted areas. Has a bad odour. I thought I had removed all infected rocks last summer, but just found another rock with some on it.



sponge. they're harmless filter feeders.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

Also in some college they did an experiment with a ball sponge they put it in a blender and pured it and guess what there was a millioion sponges so as for using that brush on it you are sending the spores out everywhere and making more. In the aquarium sponges requir prestine water conditions, They need high to moderate water currents along with food for filter feeding invertebrates. So in other words your tank is working GREAT. I have orange, blue, white, pink and real dark grey I leave them be.


----------



## Fish Head (Nov 17, 2008)

I can not say this stuff is harmless because it DOES kill corals! When my acros and Galaxy corals started to die, I flipped the rocks over and sure enough they were infected with this stuff. I had to frag the corals to save them and destroy the infected parts of the rock. I have seen and felt sponge and this stuff is not like any ordinary sponge. An ordinary sponge will die when dried out and comes off the rock easily. Most sponges I have seen are very porus. When I cut into this stuff, the inners are a gooey like substance. It is disgusting. 

Thanks for the tip on the Morish Idol. I may get one for my 180 gal sump and see if he eats this stuff. What else eats sponge?

I need to learn more about sponges. If anyone knows any good readings, please let me know.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

From what I know the black sponge is considered an invasive sponge and can and does smother corals so it isnt something you really want and sorry not sure how to get rid of it but will see what I can find for you. I believe most large angels eat sponges but not sure if they would eat that one.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go to Wet Web Media and ask there, I am sure Fenner will be able to help you or at least point you in the right direction
Sponges


----------

